# Updating current system



## TazzMania (Jan 13, 2006)

Just took my current system and installed some new cooling to aid with o/c the machine

New parts: 

Artic Cooling ATI Silencer 5 Rev 2
Thermaltake A1899 Extreme Spirit North and South bridge cooler and heat sinks
Additional 80mm intake fan in front of case
PC toys ATA 133 18/24 inch round ide cables
PC toys FDD 18 inch round cable
Sunbeam Chameleon Laser Light controler w/4 lights (just for fun)

Here are the pre-mod motherboard pics











Pre-mod X800 GTO by Sapphire





Northbridge Cooler installed:





New Cables





Artic Cooling Ati Silencer installed










Laser Lights on the X800 GTO






and on the Northbridge cooler






Over all front and side of case






















Still need to do some cosmetic wrap up inside and to fix the faceplate of the watt meter.

Airflow is greater and idle temps are down by 5-10 C.   

Will post images of lasers (when dark) later on.

Tazz


----------

